

Namecheap for Students: free domain bundle - ted0
https://www.nc.me

======
r00t
false advertising, discrimination, and misleading.

Our education program is currently in beta and limited to select universities
in the US, UK and Canada. Unfortunately, your university / school is not
eligible at this moment for this program.

------
alexbilbie
Why are only certain universities included in the offer?

~~~
alialkhatib
I'm not seeing anything indicating that it's limited. You might be referencing
the list of universities at the bottom of the page, but my impression is that
that's just a "leaderboard" representing which universities have claimed the
most domains.

Can you point to/quote the limitations?

~~~
DavidJRobertson
I put in my @student.gla.ac.uk email address and it told me this:

"It appears your email is not associated with an eligible university. If you
think this is a mistake please email us at support@namecheap.com"

